# Gppma



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Just found out, in addition to our IBEW/NECA random drug tests that we now have to take additional randoms under the presidential agreement, and they don't pay the $50.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> Just found out, in addition to our IBEW/NECA random drug tests that we now have to take additional randoms under the presidential agreement, and they don't pay the $50.


Like to see him piss in a cup and find out what meds he is on


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Not a single one, prescribed or otherwise. Only a few Ibuprofen here and there.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Gotta love more drug tests. My OL is a school teacher, no tests. Those jack holes that took risks, broke companies and took bonuses, no drug tests. But me... well I might put an eye out or something!
Tests do not worry me at all, but I hate the idea.


----------

